

The Truth About What A Startup CEO Does All Day - leighdrogen
http://www.leighdrogen.com/the-truth-about-what-a-startup-ceo-does-all-day/

======
jtoeman
it's a little biased toward one type of startup CEO, but a good read
nonetheless

